# Posing trunks



## J-man1466867927 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi guys, does anyone know any good sites where I can buy my trunks from to compete in? This sounds silly but what colour would you recommend? Does any color go in shows? Thanks J-man


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi try BODYBUILDING & BOXING SHOP. he stocks briefs and tan and plenty of other stuff. Colour / paterning depends on federation UKBFF should be a solid colour for pre judging, most guys go for black, NABBA are more relaxed. One thing though black hides the tan stains, lighter colours don't and you can end up with some very interesting looking trunks if you know what I mean.


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

as far as posing trunks go...i think the men always look better in darker colours..ive seen guys up on stage wearing very bright colours and not only do they look terrible cos they are covered on tanning products but i feel they make their glutes and hips look bigger which aint good.

go for black or even dark blue dark purple or if its a colour you wanna try then dark green or dark red colour but forget the vivid yellows and limes and oranges.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

yep stick to dark colours.. ive messed up and used light colour in the past and looked like a plank! lol


----------



## Alex The Kid1466867934 (Aug 18, 2007)

You can also try lee at leisurelee fitness ltd,he also stocks all colours posing trunks etc.


----------

